# American Eagle Table top sheeter



## irenie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to buy a countertop reversible sheeter. The American Eagle one is a lot less expensive than the Rondo one.

Does anybody have experience with the American Eagle one? How is it? Also, the Rondo claims that it is easy to change the scrapers. Is it also easy to change them on the American Eagle?

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you have a web link I can look at?

Been using Rondo for years now, and won't use anything else.

First thing to look at is the mnfctr's rep, warranty, and how close the nearest dealer/repair place is from you.


----------



## irenie (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a link to specs for the model AE-DS52B: http://www.prorestaurantequipment.c...American Eagle Dough_Sheeters_Bench_Style.pdf

Thanks for your response.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks good, csa approved and nice belts, but no mention of the scrapers.  Like brakes on a car, this is a part that wears and must be replaced as needed.

I'd contact the factory and find the nearest dealer in your area, then  get down to the dealer's showroom and have a good look at it in person.


----------



## irenie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea. Tx!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Irenie.

  I took a look at it. I'm curious if the forward belt moves a little faster. The belt where the dough exits should go a touch faster.

Find one in your area and have a look.

good luck

jeff


----------



## irenie (Jan 21, 2011)

It's interesting that you say that about the speed. I never really understood that. Whenever I worked with floor model sheeters, I only used one speed (the first) to roll out dough thinner and thinner. I understood that this meant the two sides of the belt were moving at the same time - maybe this isn't true? Someone told me that if I engaged the second speed (by turning the driving further down), then the two belts would move at different speeds (how can this even work since it's one continuous belt) - I think it was meant to "stretch" the dough. Do you have a better explanation?

Is this second speed really necessary? And does the table top Rondo allow you to do that?


----------



## irenie (Jan 21, 2011)

Just realized ... I think the two sides of the sheeter are actually separate belts. If this is true ... then the one side could be faster. I wonder if this is how sheeters are supposed to be. So by egaging the second speed, then there would be even faster "thinning" of the dough - but could lead to easier tearing.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the table top Rondo, and it only has one speed.  Alot of the floor models have two speeds, comes in handy when you're doing miles and miles of puff or croissant dough. 

One side should be a bit faster as this "pulls" the dough out of the rollers, if both belts are going at the same speed then the dough might get bunched up behind the rollers.

If you've never cleaned a sheeter, or changed belts on one, they are very simple, albeit complicated machinery-wise.  Basically you have a conveyor belt stopping at two s/s rollers, you can adjust the height between the rollers, and you have a belt on the other side of the rollers.  The rollers have scrapers riding on them, for if you had any dough stuck on the rollers, it would just pick up more dough on the rollers and make a mess.


----------

